
Show HN: LennyFaces.net – Cheatsheets for lenny faces - tsutomun
http://www.lennyfaces.net/
======
PeCaN
So we _are_ closer to 2ch than TechCrunch.

~~~
Ezhik
Looking forward to seeing articles about Touhou on the front page.

~~~
krapp
Touhou has come up in comments here once or twice[0]...

[0][https://hn.algolia.com/?query=touhou&sort=byDate&prefix=fals...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=touhou&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

------
swampthinker
Never in a million years would I expect Lenny face to make it onto the front
page of HN.

~~~
iLoch
(ง ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)ง

------
phatbyte
Very similar to this:
[http://www.jemoticons.com/pt](http://www.jemoticons.com/pt) I wonder who came
first. Very similar layouts

~~~
stupidbinary
they're by the same person/people

------
ilikepi
Hah, neat. I had no idea there were so many of these, nor that there was a
name for them. You might consider a small "About" page or blurb that describes
their origin.

------
jarcane
I prefer Kirby.

    
    
      (>'.')>
      <('.'<)
      <(^.^)>

------
benatkin
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

This was easy to copy and paste! Now if I could just have a similar site for
shrug (not pasting because it's a pain) which I use more often than le Lenny
face.

~~~
roddds
Just add a bookmarklet with this, and C-c the alert:

    
    
        javascript:alert("¯\\_(ツ)_/¯");

~~~
reubenmorais
If you use prompt it comes pre-selected:

    
    
        javascript:prompt("copy", "ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ");

------
sremani
(ಥ ͜ʖಥ) ( ͡ಠ ʖ̯ ͡ಠ)

trivia: ಥ and ಠ look awfully close to Telugu/Kannada (Dha, Tta).

Post if you find any of lennyfaces show alphabets or signs on your language.

------
nathancahill
Similar site, has some more: [https://textfac.es/](https://textfac.es/)

~~~
nacs
[https://zippy.gfycat.com/GlossyDifferentGoitered.gif](https://zippy.gfycat.com/GlossyDifferentGoitered.gif)

Can't copy and paste the faces thanks to the Flash-powered "feature"

( ͡ಠ ʖ̯ ͡ಠ)

~~~
nathancahill
> The click-to-copy works through ZeroClipboard, which uses Flash (I'm so
> sorry). If you don't have Flash, you'll have to highlight the faces like a
> caveman.

------
krapp
Can't register it as a username. My plans for a network of hilarious Hacker
News sockpuppet accounts have been thwarted.

( ͡ಠ ʖ̯ ͡ಠ)

~~~
DiabloD3
( ‾ʖ̫‾)

------
nathancahill
Needs a submission form.

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

------
fennecfoxen
alas! they forgot the bunnycat: ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼﻿

~~~
Ezhik
／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼﻿ Ｂｅｃｏｍｅ ａ ｍａｇｉｃａｌ ｇｉｒｌ ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼﻿

